# Pompano/Sheepshead Regs?



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi;

I was looking at the 2015 NC Fishing recreational fishing regs and noticed that Pompano and Sheepshead are not listed. Am I missing something or are they unregulated?


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Both unregulated
citation size 2 lbs for pompano
8 lbs for sheepshead


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

About everything else is.. Might as well.. Although,I have seen MANY pompano too small,and even MORE sheephead (small sheephead under 3 or 4lbs is hard to clean and what is left ain't worth it) the same.. With black drum being regulated,I'm pretty sure it is going to happen..


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

A three pounder grilled whole with head on stuffed with crab and some slaw and fries on the side, well.....


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Drumdum said:


> About everything else is.. Might as well.. Although,I have seen MANY pompano too small,and even MORE sheephead (small sheephead under 3 or 4lbs is hard to clean and what is left ain't worth it) the same.. With black drum being regulated,I'm pretty sure it is going to happen..


The Sheepshead not being regulated really surprised me since it is regulated in most other states. Florida appears to be one of the few states to regulate Pompano, but as I understand it that is where they do most of their spawning. I agree, just a matter of time.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Sheepshead used to be regulated in NC when the fed So Atlantic group included them in their reef aggregate. Feds removed sheepshead. BUT, NC regulations for sheepshead are on the way. I know of no talk on pomps. NCDMF decided not to act on sea mullet at present time. DO not bet the ranch on any of this! Almost need to check regs daily. best - glenn


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

gshivar said:


> Sheepshead used to be regulated in NC when the fed So Atlantic group included them in their reef aggregate. Feds removed sheepshead. BUT, NC regulations for sheepshead are on the way. I know of no talk on pomps. NCDMF decided not to act on sea mullet at present time. DO not bet the ranch on any of this! Almost need to check regs daily. best - glenn


...if at all possible there will be regulations on Pin-fish and SAND-LIZZARDS....please don't forget BLOW-TOAD....Thank-you COASTAL CRYBABIES ASSOCIATION.....(CCA)
....The herd of NEW TO THE AREA'S don't want COMMERCIAL FISHERMEN OR RECREATIONAL FISHERMEN catching anything.....


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Loner said:


> ...if at all possible there will be regulations on Pin-fish and SAND-LIZZARDS....please don't forget BLOW-TOAD....Thank-you COASTAL CRYBABIES ASSOCIATION.....(CCA)
> ....The herd of NEW TO THE AREA'S don't want COMMERCIAL FISHERMEN OR RECREATIONAL FISHERMEN catching anything.....


You left out Ladyfish.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

loner? I am old at 66. But I try to be positive. Some regs are bs, but I am not going to stop fishing. Go with what we got and have fun!! Best - glenn


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

gshivar said:


> loner? I am old at 66. But I try to be positive. Some regs are bs, but I am not going to stop fishing. Go with what we got and have fun!! Best - glenn


...64 here Glen.....
LOTS OF COMPLAINING....BUT NO ONE WANTS TO ADMIT or DEAL WITH THE PROBLEM.....TOO MANY FOLKS FISHING FROM ALL THE WRONG STATES....
...I WILL NEVER BE POSTIVE WITH bs.......
WE DON'T NEED ANYTHING TO ENCOURAGE ANYONE TO MOVE HERE OR FISH HERE....we need great measures to SEND EM SOME WHERE ELSE.....WE ARE FULL!!!!
WE NEED WINTER SEMINARS ON ......"STAY HOME"""FISHING IN YOUR OWN STATE....AIN'T THERE NOTHING TO DO OR FISH FOR IN your state??" (that would make a great BUMPER STICKER)..
and you can believe I am STILL OUT THERE.....having a wonderful time....though I have learned to be INVISIBLE....AND SHULTZ!!!
I KNOW NOTHING...I KNOW NOTHING....NOTHING...


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Digger54 said:


> You left out Ladyfish.


..


...just wait...sting rays and skates....eels, salt cats, oyster toads, southern slicks.......


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Loner!! I love it! IT will never be the way it was. sad! catch em up !! glenn


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Loner said:


> ...64 here Glen.....
> LOTS OF COMPLAINING....BUT NO ONE WANTS TO ADMIT or DEAL WITH THE PROBLEM.....TOO MANY FOLKS FISHING FROM ALL THE WRONG STATES....
> ...I WILL NEVER BE POSTIVE WITH bs.......
> WE DON'T NEED ANYTHING TO ENCOURAGE ANYONE TO MOVE HERE OR FISH HERE....we need great measures to SEND EM SOME WHERE ELSE.....WE ARE FULL!!!!
> ...


60 here, you two make me feel like a young whipper snapper.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> ...64 here Glen.....
> LOTS OF COMPLAINING....BUT NO ONE WANTS TO ADMIT or DEAL WITH THE PROBLEM.....TOO MANY FOLKS FISHING FROM ALL THE WRONG STATES....
> ...I WILL NEVER BE POSTIVE WITH bs.......
> WE DON'T NEED ANYTHING TO ENCOURAGE ANYONE TO MOVE HERE OR FISH HERE....we need great measures to SEND EM SOME WHERE ELSE.....WE ARE FULL!!!!
> ...


 Ain't there nothing to fish for in your own state??? LOVE IT!! You are right excellent bumper sticker...


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Some seem to have a disdain for regulations and at the same time they dislike crowds. If you fit that mold you may want to reconsider your position on regulations. Less regulation oftentimes will result in larger crowds. 
For an example, look at the Roanoke River striper fishery during the harvest season and then again after it closes.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Seems like this is about the point that JAM should be weighing in...


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

ChesBay Jay said:


> Seems like this is about the point that JAM should be weighing in...


JAM took a leave on here, or he prob would have been on this already.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

cooper138 said:


> JAM took a leave on here, or he prob would have been on this already.


I know. I kinda miss it.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ yup


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

True shame to hear people talking about out of state fisherman this way. Could not wait to move to nc from virginia since I traveled multiple times a year just to fish obx. Hell even found a career so I could move closer so I could fish nc saltwater. Not gonna touch regulations since it will only get even more harsh in the future. Dont judge us since we were not born here. I just enjoy fishing and saddened by the attitudes towards non-locals.


----------



## Shaky Sheepshead (Apr 23, 2015)

Dont take it personal. Its not the non-locals that are causing the attitudes, its the non locals that wanna come in and tell us locals what we are doing wrong that cause the bad feelings.


----------

